# Antihistamine Cream



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quickie......

Is there any antihistamine cream that is suitable for use in pregnancy?

I am off to Portugal at the end of next week for 2 weeks, and last year we got lots of mosquito bites.  I am hoping it was just last year.... but want to be prepared just in case.

Have been into Boots today and all the creams they sell say not suitable for use if pregnant.  I have bought insect repellant that does not contain Deet, so hoping that will help, but would like to take some form of antihistamine cream just in case, as don't want to have to translate Portugese medicines to see if they are suitable.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Usually the biggest risk is before 12 weeks, although I can't say that they would be safe now, as I don't know enough about the ingredients in them.  Have you got a medical letter to say that you are fit to fly?  Just wondering, as you will be over 28 weeks won't you?

Make an appointment to see your gp and see if he can prescribe anything, or ask a pharmacist, as they have the list of ingredients and whether they are safe to use,

Sorry I've not been more help

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks 

Yeah I have got my letter, I saw my GP at the beginning of the week, so got that no problems but forgot to ask her about the cream!

I have sent her an email today asking her what she recommends, but won't get a response until tomorrow as she is only part time.  

I did ask in Boots today, but have to say they did not have a clue, but DH is going to ask in a different chemist tomorrow to see what they say!

Thanks for your help anyway!


----------

